
The Sound of Code [video] - BobbyVsTheDevil
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sEI0wBkgf1w
======
dsyko
This reminds me a lot of the sound of sorting algorithms
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPRA0W1kECg)

~~~
DonaldFisk
Fascinating.

Some early computers, such as the Elliott 803, had a built-in loudspeaker
which received a pulse every time a jump instruction was executed. This meant
you could tell which part of the program was executing, or whether it was in
an infinite loop, just by listening. See, and indeed listen to,
[http://www.survo.fi/demos/#ex88](http://www.survo.fi/demos/#ex88)

------
homecoded
Here is a thing I built a while back: An 'HTML to 8-Bit-music' converter. This
transforms a URL to a Bytebeat formula and uses the HTML of the page behind
the URL as input.

[http://lazerbahn.com/soundof.html?url=https://news.ycombinat...](http://lazerbahn.com/soundof.html?url=https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10182635)

~~~
ArekDymalski
This is absolutely amazing. Are you planning to release it as open source?
Does pull down menu for style mean that you are planning other styles?
[imagine me jumping in excitement] :)

~~~
homecoded
Thanks!! Yes, I have planned a couple more. The code is not obfuscated, so you
can have a look that them. It's heavily based on my audio-experiments which
are open sourced here [https://github.com/homecoded/js-
synth](https://github.com/homecoded/js-synth).

I'll add the "sound of html" there, now that you mentioned it!

